# Fan Theories



## DameiThiessen (Oct 18, 2011)

Recently I've been coming across some crazy fan theories ranging from Pokemon and Harry Potter to James Bond and Star Wars. I find them extraordinarily interesting, and it's even inspired me to try to come up with plots that can be interpreted different ways. 

Which fan theories have you heard of/come up with?
Have these affected your writing at all?

Here is an example of what I am talking about:
[x]


----------

